# 3 dogs in a bar



## kentish maid (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## kentish maid (Aug 10, 2021)

Another dog joke


----------



## kevinr (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a dog joke but it might be too rude to be put on here as it's for adults only


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 30, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I have a dog joke but it might be too rude to be put on here as it's for adults only



Is it a bit "ruff"?


----------



## kevinr (Aug 30, 2021)

Err no it's not ruff 
There is 3 dogs in the vet all looking at each other and the German Shepherd dog says to the chocolate Lab so what you in for well says the Lab my owners had the garden all Landscape and I went and wrecked it so I am have the needle to be put to sleep. The German Shepherd Dog looks at the Dalmatian and says so what you in for well my owners had a complete make over of their bedroom and I ripped everything up so I am to be put down. Well the Lab and the Dalmatian looked at the German Shepherd Dog as said so what about you well my mistress had just got out of the shower and she bent over well I couldn't resist it so I was at the back of her. So is she having you put down asked the Lab and Dalmatian oh no said the German Shepherd Dog I am only in for my nails cutting.


----------

